# Loud buzzing noise coming from my speakers



## Bigggdaddy72 (Jan 10, 2010)

So i turned my receiver on yesterday and a really loud buzzing noise come from all my speakers.I turned it off and back on again,still the same noise.I turned the volume down all the way and it was still making the loud noise.I have had this reveiver for a month with no know problems until now.Would like some input from anyone who knows what it causing my problem.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all I would unplug all the sources (BluRay, TV and such) if the noise continues try doing a reset of the receiver. Usually there are instructions on how to do it in the manual. 
If that does not help it is possible something is wrong. Given its still under warranty you could just exchange it.
What model and make is the receiver?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with Tony's recommendation.
Check the speaker wires for any possible shorts too.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

One other thought, if you have a subwoofer disconnect it from the AVR and unplug it from the wall outlet.


----------



## Bigggdaddy72 (Jan 10, 2010)

Its a pioneer.Also wondering if a had a bad surge protector that could cause this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Only way to know is to remove the surge protector and plug it right into the wall and see if that changes anything.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Very unlikely it's the surge protector, but if you have done the other stuff it's plenty easy enough to plug it directly in the wall.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you added any new electrical devices since you got your AVR... I am thinking you might have a ground loop?


----------



## Bigggdaddy72 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have heard the term ground loop but cant remember the explanation for it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bigggdaddy72 said:


> I have heard the term ground loop but cant remember the explanation for it.


Here is a Wiki definition... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_loop_(electricity)

I have heard that if you have 2 prong equipment plugged in and 3 prong you can get ground loops. We did a dedicated circuit and still got them.  I have used cheater plugs, ground lifting XLRs, and magnetic rings on the cables to eliminate them in our setup.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

The traditional biggest offender in causing hum is cable TV . If you have cable plugged into the system, try disconnecting it from the wall and see what happens. It's as good a place to start as any. If the cable is the offender, it can usually be fixed with an isolation transformer.


----------



## Bigggdaddy72 (Jan 10, 2010)

Its not a traditional hum.Its a really loud,i mean load buzzing and its constant.When it happened it scared me and my son.I turned the receiver off quickly for fear of the speakers blowing.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Did you disconnect all sources like Tony suggested?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> Did you disconnect all sources like Tony suggested?


I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

I have this same problem but its only when playing games. I thought ground loop also but the noise does not come from the speakers with any other input dive on the AVR. I thought it was probably software related but all drivers are updated. No other devices make this noise with my AVR so I'm certain it's the PC, possibly graphics card. From the sounds of it these problems can be a real pain to identify and get rid of.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Axiomite said:


> I have this same problem but its only when playing games. I thought ground loop also but the noise does not come from the speakers with any other input dive on the AVR. I thought it was probably software related but all drivers are updated. No other devices make this noise with my AVR so I'm certain it's the PC, possibly graphics card. From the sounds of it these problems can be a real pain to identify and get rid of.


If you are using a PS3 go into its audio setup and change the output, I think you need to set the PS3 to Linear PCM output.

Linear PCM is probably correct for other consoles too, but the PS3 is what I have.


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

Bigggdaddy72 said:


> So i turned my receiver on yesterday and a really loud buzzing noise come from all my speakers.I turned it off and back on again,still the same noise.I turned the volume down all the way and it was still making the loud noise.I have had this reveiver for a month with no know problems until now.Would like some input from anyone who knows what it causing my problem.


Any light dimmers on the same power circuit as the equipment?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Axiomite said:


> I have this same problem but its only when playing games. I thought ground loop also but the noise does not come from the speakers with any other input dive on the AVR. I thought it was probably software related but all drivers are updated. No other devices make this noise with my AVR so I'm certain it's the PC, possibly graphics card. From the sounds of it these problems can be a real pain to identify and get rid of.





chashint said:


> If you are using a PS3 go into its audio setup and change the output, I think you need to set the PS3 to Linear PCM output.
> 
> Linear PCM is probably correct for other consoles too, but the PS3 is what I have.


Any luck ?


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

It's actually only with my PC games that the noise occurs, not with a console. I do not have any consoles connected to the receiver now. My next step will be connecting a external DAC to bypass the soundcard, like maybe the Audioengine D1 and hear if that makes any difference. It acts like a motherboard or video card issue because I can change/reduce the sound by even changing the vsync settings.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Is the noise only in games or does the PC cause a problem with all multi channel media?


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

The noise is very, very faint but definitely present with everything when using the PC. In games however, even when the publisher and developer load graphics start, the noise becomes much much more noticeable and even intolerable until I turn the volume up loud enough where the game volume drowns out the buzzing/screeching noise. When I use headphones in either the back or front headphone jack however there is no buzz whatsoever. This is what has made identifying the problem such a pain.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Is the PC connected via HDMI to the AVR (audio and video)?
If it is see if there's something in the advanced settings that can change the audio output format.

Is the PC home brew or is it store bought? 
Do you know which video card you have?


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, it is connected to the Denon X4000 via HDMI. It is a custom made PC with an Nvidia GTX 780 with fully updated drivers. I'll look more into the audio settings on the Denon but I've looked through it a lot before to no avail. I've actually had this problem for about a year and have lived with it but would love to know the actual source. Like I said the most logical next step to me is trying an external DAC to bypass the cheap audio device on the graphics card.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

PCs are notorious for being noisy due to the fact that there is so many electrical components that are unshielded inside. Sometimes the power supply is not grounded well and other times the case can pick up RF interference from outside. It can be very frustrating to troubleshoot.
I once had a Toshiba laptop that was unusable if it was plugged in, if it was running on the battery it was fine but as soon as you plugged in the power supply it had an annoying buzz.


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

It's this reason why I don't see HTPCs as a good source for any HT. I'm sure many others are fine but it's so much easier and less hectic to use my oppo or consoles to play anything. I have yet to have a PC that is problem free to play Blu-rays, music or anything besides games due to software or hardware issues.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It can be, some have great success but others do not.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Axiomite said:


> The noise is very, very faint but definitely present with everything when using the PC. In games however, even when the publisher and developer load graphics start, the noise becomes much much more noticeable and even intolerable until I turn the volume up loud enough where the game volume drowns out the buzzing/screeching noise. When I use headphones in either the back or front headphone jack however there is no buzz whatsoever. This is what has made identifying the problem such a pain.


Have you tried these? http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/clip-on-ferrite

I use them on my PC for the lan cables, power cables, and HDMI, and my noise is gone now.


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

I would check any RCAs you have plugged in for source. I seem to have terrible luck with RCAs and they usually break around the connector, especially if there is any sort of bend in the cable near the connector.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think the issue resides in the AVR setup.
I have a GTX 650 TI video card, in the Nvidia control panel there is an audio setup link in the list on the left of the control panel window.
I do not have anything plugged into the HDMI ports so they are grayed out on my computer.
Fish around and see if there is anything interesting there in your computer.
Next check the Windows audio, my Nvidia control panel has a link to it but if you right click the speaker icon Ii think it gives you the option to select properties and if all else fails get to it thru the Windows control panel.
All this is grayed out for me but there is a button that says 'configure digital audio' if yours is active click it and see what it is set to.
Since it's causing problems change it to something else and see if the AVR likes it better.
Assuming you have not already been down this road maybe something here will help and if you have already done all of this with no joy sorry for the redundant suggestions.


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

I will look into those settings and see if I can find anything. Just the other day I was playing AC4 Black Sails, and the buzz would be minimal at certain parts while on the ship...then I'd use the monocular to see at a distance and then the buzz would get significantly louder...stop looking through the monocular and then the buzz would go back to normal. :huh:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Well it could certainly be any number of hardware related issues in the computer.

Give me a run down of the parts you used in the build.
Mostly just because I am a geek and I like all things computer / electronic.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ground problems will travel down any cable, not just AC lines. Computers, and UPS are also notorious for introducing electrical interference into audio setups.


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

If it's genuinely a grounding issue then why does the problem only really show up when doing certain activities on the PC? Would it not be constant?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Axiomite said:


> The noise is very, very faint but definitely present with everything when using the PC. In games however, even when the publisher and developer load graphics start, the noise becomes much much more noticeable and even intolerable until I turn the volume up loud enough where the game volume drowns out the buzzing/screeching noise. When I use headphones in either the back or front headphone jack however there is no buzz whatsoever. This is what has made identifying the problem such a pain.





Axiomite said:


> If it's genuinely a grounding issue then why does the problem only really show up when doing certain activities on the PC? Would it not be constant?


One big difference between the games and everything else is the 3d graphics.
The video card does not use the 3d engine in the GPU for anything when watching movies, working office apps, browsing the internet.
You have described increased noise when zooming in in the game, increased demand on the video card.
Maybe the power supply is struggling to supply enough power when there is a heavy video load.
I think you also said using headphones eliminated the noise??
Where are the headphones plugged in?
The audio going to the AVR is going through the video card if not originated on the video card.

I have asked for you to look at the audio properties to find out how (the format) the computer is sending audio to the AVR.
Most audio on the computer is not 'HD Audio' or even multi channel, games are at a minimum multi channel.
If the audio is not a format the AVR can handle there may be no audio, distorted audio, or noisy audio.
If the audio is stereo maybe the buzz is low , multi channel more, and HD audio max noise.
Even if the AVR is compatible, if the option exists to try a different output format (bitstream or PCM) that might solve the problem....... Or make it worse.

I think your video card has integrated HD audio capability.
I do not know if it is completely integrated on the video card or if it also uses any other available audio resources like a sound card or the integrated audio on the motherboard.
Maybe the on board sound needs to be disabled in the CMOS setup.

Just bouncing ideas at you.

FWIW I once chased a noise issue associated with mouse movement for years, it got solved when I gave that computer to a needy relative....well it quit bugging me anyway.

Good luck, I know these issues can be very frustrating.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

chashint said:


> One big difference between the games and everything else is the 3d graphics.
> The video card does not use the 3d engine in the GPU for anything when watching movies, working office apps, browsing the internet.
> You have described increased noise when zooming in in the game, increased demand on the video card.
> Maybe the power supply is struggling to supply enough power when there is a heavy video load.
> ...


I had a problem with noise that would happen once in a while when I moved my cordless mouse on my pc... I moved my NAS to another room, and now the noise is gone. Apparently it was some sort of interference with the NAS, PC, and mouse.


----------

